# Han habido / ha habido muchas personas



## joene92

Hola a todos:

Estoy escribiendo una monografía sobre la pluralización de _haber_ impersonal en el español de Puerto Rico. En ésta elaboro una argumentación que reviene a que la pluralización apenas ocurre en presente de indicativo y subjuntivo ya que en estos paradigmas está presente la y (< latín hic) que funciona como sujeto locativo de la oración.

Entonces, mi pregunta es:

?Estiman posibles las frases:

(*)Han muchas personas en la biblioteca.
(*)Puede ser que hayan muchas personas en la biblioteca. ?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Juan Miguel González

La primera definitivamente no, lo correcto sería: Hay muchas personas en la biblioteca. 
La segunda me parece correcta, salvo la mejor opinión de las demás.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

joene92 said:


> Puede ser que hayan muchas personas en la biblioteca. ?


Hola:
Cuando "haber" es impersonal va solo en singular:
*hay* muchas personas 
hubo muchas personas
que haya muchas personas, etc.
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Para mí ninguna de las dos es correcta:

Hany muchas personas en la biblioteca.
Puede ser que haya muchas personas en la biblioteca.


----------



## Mary___

Estoy de acuerdo con los demás
Las dos son incorrectas


----------



## pilukona

Hola
Tengo entendido que haber impersonal ( núcleo del predicado) siempre en 3ª persona del singular.


----------



## joene92

La corrección normativa no está en cuestión, ya que, aunque la mayoría de los latinoamericanos saben que _haber_ is un verbo impersonal que debe inmovilizarse en la tercera persona del singular, aparecen con mucha frecuencia (dependiendo del país, se pluraliza _haber_ con frecuencias relativas de entre el 15% y el 60%) las formas del plural del verbo. Esto se ha vinculado en investigaciones con el imperfecto (1) porque en este tiempo, el plural y el singular sólo se diferencian por la presencia/ausencia de n.

_(1) Habían muchas personas en la biblioteca._

Muchas gracias


----------



## mirx

joene92 said:


> La corrección normativa no está en cuestión, ya que, aunque la mayoría de los latinoamericanos saben que _haber_ is un verbo impersonal que debe inmovilizarse en la tercera persona del singular, aparecen con mucha frecuencia (dependiendo del país, se pluraliza _haber_ con frecuencias relativas de entre el 15% y el 60%) las formas del plural del verbo. Esto se ha vinculado en investigaciones con el imperfecto (1) porque en este tiempo, el plural y el singular sólo se diferencian por la presencia/ausencia de n.
> 
> _(1) Habían muchas personas en la biblioteca._
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
Algo más o menos así iba a decir.
La primera de las oraciones nunca la he escuchado en México, pero no es completamente extraño oir la segunda (hayan).


----------



## Alma Shofner

> ?Estiman posibles las frases:
> 
> (*)Han muchas personas en la biblioteca.
> (*)Puede ser que hayan muchas personas en la biblioteca. ?


Posibles sí, correctas no.
Saludos


----------



## pilukona

Hola:
Que se diga en algunas zonas no quiere decir que sea correcto. Y si se puede corregir por qué no hacerlo.


----------



## ManPaisa

La primera jamás la he oído.
La segunda sí.

El hecho de que nadie dice *han personas* es el mejor argumento contra aquellos necios que insisten en conjugar el verbo haber cuando es impersonal. En este tipo de oraciones, persona(s) y sustantivos similares son complementos directos y no sujetos del verbo haber.

PD- No estoy de acuerdo contigo en que muchas personas saben que esa es una construcción impersonal.  Desafortunadamente, la gramática no es el fuerte de la mayoría de los hispanohablantes.


----------



## iknyu

Joene92, precisamente de eso trata mi tesis. La pluralización en muy frecuente en la mayoría de países hispanoamericanos, aunque negada por la gente que sabe que existe. También se escucha en Cataluña y otras partes de España, aunque menos en el norte. Una vez alguien me dijo que en su país, Colombia, "nadie lo hace" y segundos más tarde dijo espontáneamente una frase con "habían muchos...". Esa anécdota me ha pasado varias veces. El fenómeno es más aceptado en algunas partes que otras. La única excepción a la pluralización es la forma "hay" (aunque hay algunos artículos que mencionan "hayn" en algunos lugares, pero casi todo mundo lo negaría), de ahí es posible pluralizar cualquier tiempo. Digamos que la forma por defecto es la plural y que conforme te vas educando aprendés la impersonal, aunque siempre es difícil seguirla pues habría que estar pendiente de todos los tiempos y formas perifrásticas en que haber aparece. Me gustaría ver tu monografía.


----------



## joene92

En lo que respecta a la gente que planteó que existe una diferencia entre la corrección y el uso. Fíjense que ésta es una postura bien normativa que no me corresponde a mí como investigador. Asimismo, se pueden establecer reglas que rigen la variación. O sea, no son desviaciones de una norma sino que son reformulaciones de la misma. Gracias a tales cambios, hablamos hoy en día español y no latín o indoeuropeo...


----------



## joene92

ManPaisa said:


> PD- No estoy de acuerdo contigo en que muchas personas saben que esa es una construcción impersonal.  Desafortunadamente, la gramática no es el fuerte de la mayoría de los hispanohablantes.



Lo saben, ya que no aparece la forma pluralizada en presente del indicativo, que incorpora el marcador de impersonalidad, que la "y" en la forma hay.


----------



## mirx

joene92 said:


> Lo saben, ya que no aparece la forma pluralizada en presente del indicativo, que incorpora el marcador de impersonalidad, que la "y" en la forma hay.


 
Esto no es cierto, el español es mi lengua materna y no sé qué es una forma impersonal. Y te aseguro que más de la mitad de los que hablamos español tampoco lo saben, bueno quizá lo sepan en la práctica pero no técnicamente.

Con todo lo demás que has dicho no puedo más que estar de acuerdo.


----------



## Jellby

La inmensa mayoría de los hispanohablantes usa el subjuntivo sin problemas y correctamente... y apuesto a que no saben qué es el subjuntivo.

En cuanto a la pluralización del "haber" impersonal, yo no puedo dejar de pensar que es incorrecto, por más que haya quien lo use. El idioma y lo que es "correcto" o no, se hace y evoluciona con el uso, de acuerdo, pero no todo uso debe ser considerado igual de "correcto".

Por otra parte, yo no creo haber usado nunca, ni oído en mi entorno, el "haber" impersonal en plural. Siempre se lo he oído a gente de fuera o en la tele, y siempre me ha chirriado. Ni siquiera recuerdo habérselo oído a niños que dicen "no cabo" y "¿jugas conmigo?".


----------



## iknyu

El fenómeno es más común en Hispanoamérica, aunque sí se puede oír en España. Nada más este verano oí a un "chaval" (de unos 12 ó 13 años) decir que "habían muchos" en la propia Castilla, aunque aún así el fenómeno es más fuerte por otros lados y ese sería un caso esporádico. En juicios de gramaticalidad que hice hace poco en El Salvador sobre este tema todo mundo encontró "agramatical" la forma personal.


----------



## Pinairun

Acabo de introducir "había*n* muchos" en una consulta a Google y han salido 57.200; "habrá*n* muchos": 24.300; 
"haya*n* muchos": 17.300;
"ha*n* habido muchos": 28.200;

Y las páginas corresponden tanto a España como a países americanos.

Yo sí lo escucho, en mi entorno, en televisión, y lo leo (en prensa). 
Cuando se trata del presente singular "hay" no suele haber error, pero en plural y otros tiempos del verbo es más habitual de lo que creemos. Solo hay que fijarse un poco.

Saludos


----------



## Agró

Hola. Ni miles, ni millones, de entradas en google van a convertir algo incorrecto en algo correcto. Yo no lo he detectado casi nunca en mi ámbito, pero sí es relativamente frecuente entre catalanohablantes cuando hablan castellano. Curiosamente, en catalán también es incorrecto.


----------



## Aviador

Y ¿qué les parece la joyita "_habíamos muchos en la fiesta_"?
Quizá la mayor frecuencia con la que oigo el error que da origen a este hilo ha hecho que me acostumbre en cierto modo a él, pero la conjugación de forma personal en primera persona plural sí que me hace doler los oídos.

Saludos.


----------



## iknyu

Andrés Bello también se horrorizaba con la pluralización (y el voseo). Curiosamente los fenómenos son bastante fuertes hoy en día.


----------



## Pinairun

Agró said:


> Hola. Ni miles, ni millones, de entradas en google van a convertir algo incorrecto en algo correcto. Yo no lo he detectado casi nunca en mi ámbito, pero sí es relativamente frecuente entre catalanohablantes cuando hablan castellano. Curiosamente, en catalán también es incorrecto.


 

Cuando he citado las entradas de Google no era para apoyar la "corrección" del plural, sino todo lo contrario. Solo quería resaltar el hecho de que se cometen muy a menudo errores  de este tipo.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

Aviador said:


> Y ¿qué les parece la joyita "_habíamos muchos en la fiesta_"?
> Quizá la mayor frecuencia con la que oigo el error que da origen a este hilo ha hecho que me acostumbre en cierto modo a él, pero la conjugación de forma personal en primera persona plural sí que me hace doler los oídos.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Pues yo estaré quizá muy acostumbrado, que lo más seguro es que si alguien lo dice en conversación ni cuenta me doy.


----------



## Agró

Yo tampoco he querido dar a entender que tu comentario fuese en otra línea. Disculpa si ha parecido lo contrario. Lo mío iba más bien en el sentido de que en internet hay muchas tonterías y no podemos calificar algo de bueno o correcto por el hecho de que sea muy frecuente. Un saludo.


----------



## joene92

@Aviador
Pues, te diré lo que leí en artículos sobre el tema. La forma "habíamos" por el castizo 'éramos', es la forma pluralizada que se suele aceptar más en el mundo hispánico. (por ejemplo, María Vaquero hizo un estudio de actitudes lingüísticas entre estudiantes de la Universidad de Puerto Rico y más del 50% acepta el giro.)

Hartzenbusch, en su prólogo a la gramática de Bello-Cuervo dice que "habíamos por éramos, lo tengo oído en lo mejor de Castilla la Vieja". O sea, es un arcaísmo panhispánico, que, sin embargo, es mucho más frecuente en América Latina.

@Los demás

Fíjense que no les estoy hablando de una investigación basada en la Internet, sino en un corpus de entrevistas trasliteradas cuidadosamente. En otras palabras, no se trata de inadvertencias que pueden surgir al escribir, sino de fenómenos que ocurren en la lengua hablada, no solo de unos jibaritos sino también de profesores universitarios (yo encuentro en mi corpus un 15% de pluralizaciones de _haber_ con grupo nominal plural, en otro estudio sobre Puerto Rico, hecho sobre materiales recogidos exclusivamente entre gente que ha cursado más de 15 años de enseñanza formal, o sea, estudiantes graduados, profesores universitarios... la frecuencia sube al 31%. Visto así,  no se trata de un rasgo dialectal de unas personas poco educadas......)

Si quieren leer sobre el tema en la Internet:

http://dialnet.unirioja.es/servlet/fichero_articulo?codigo=918682&orden=60210


----------



## Jellby

joene92 said:


> sino también de profesores universitarios



Los profesores universitarios son como cualquier otra persona. Los que yo he tenido, dicen "han habido", "dijistes" y a la sigma (σ) la llaman delta, a la gamma (Γ) la llaman tau y la zeta (θ) la llaman tita...


----------



## joene92

Jellby said:


> Los profesores universitarios son como cualquier otra persona. Los que yo he tenido, dicen "han habido", "dijistes" y a la sigma (σ) la llaman delta, a la gamma (Γ) la llaman tau y la zeta (θ) la llaman tita...



Tienes razón, pero se supone que, puesto que han tenido mucho contacto con la lengua escrita, el estrato que se acerca más a la norma de la gramática tradicional, están más conscientes de lo que se considera correcto. 
Consulta el libro de Chambers, "Sociolinguistic theory" si te interesa el tema.


----------



## Bryan05

*Atención: a partir de este mensaje el hilo es continuación de uno similar anterior*
​ 
Hola a todos. Soy muy bueno en ortografía y lexicografía; pero siempre he tenido dudas respecto a las oraciones impersonales.

Por ejemplo, yo no entiendo por qué sí se puede decir: "*Han ocurrido* graves cosas", pero no se puede decir "Han habido graves cosas", sino "*Ha habido*...".

Muchas veces leo cosas y me confunden. Me gustaría mostrarles ejemplos y saber cuál es correcto.

"Han pasado años" o "Ha pasado años".
"Me han estado doliendo los pies" o "Me ha estado doliendo los pies".

Tenía otros ejemplos en la punta de la lengua, pero no los recuerdo ahora.

¿Podrían ayudarme respecto a lo que les he mencionado?​


----------



## Xiroi

Tienes muchos hilos sobre esto. Hoy mismo hay otro hilo abierto sobre lo mismo.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1237977&highlight=han+habido

Más: 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1216107&highlight=han+habido
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1194033&highlight=han+habido
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1148146&highlight=han+habido
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=880081&highlight=han+habido

Y hay muchos más.

Para más información, ver la entrada sobre haber del DPD, apartado 4. 

Una versión resumida: se trata de verbos diferentes.

Han *ocurrido*: pretérito perfecto del verbo ocurrir. 

Ha *habido*: pretérito perfecto del verbo haber. No se conjuga más que en tercera persona. Igual que no dices "hayn/han muchas personas" sino que lo dejas en singular, hay, tampoco se dice han habido muchas personas.


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
Es verdad, hay otros hilos que hablan de lo mismo.
En todo caso en todos los ejemplos que das el problema es el mismo: el plural.

Han pasado años* *

*Ha* pasado *años* 

Saludos.
_


----------



## Jellby

El problema es el verbo "haber". En otros verbos, lo que ocurre, lo que sucede, lo que existe, etc. es el sujeto, pero con "haber", lo que hay es el complemento directo, la "prueba" es que se puede sustituir por "lo/a(s)".

Hay cosas -> las hay 
Ocurren cosas -> las ocurren 
Suceden cosas -> las suceden 
Existen cosas -> las existen 
...


----------



## Xiroi

Qué buen truco Jellby, no se me había ocurrido que  hubiera una "prueba del nueve" tan fácil.


----------



## flljob

Hay deriva del latín habet, 3a. persona singular (tiene).

Han ocurrido cosas no es impersoanl, el sujeto es cosas.


----------



## Xiroi

flljob said:


> Han ocurrido cosas no es impersoanl, el sujeto es cosas.


 Y el verbo ocurrir.


----------



## Gato Hedonista

Aviador said:


> Y ¿qué les parece la joyita "_*habíamos muchos en la fiesta*_"?
> Quizá la mayor frecuencia con la que oigo el error que da origen a este hilo ha hecho que me acostumbre en cierto modo a él, pero la conjugación de forma personal en primera persona plural sí que me hace doler los oídos.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola,

¿Alguien me podría explicar por qué es incorrecto decir "_*habíamos muchos hombres en la fiesta*_"?

Gracias


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Gato Hedonista said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Alguien me podría explicar por qué es incorrecto decir "_*habíamos muchos hombres en la fiesta*_"?
> 
> Gracias


Porque no es lo mismo "había muchos" que "habíamos (estábamos) muchos". ¿Qué es lo que quieres decir?
En la fiesta había muchos hombres, o
En la fiesta estábamos muchos hombres, o
En la fiesta había muchos hombres que habíamos asistido.


----------



## Gato Hedonista

MiguelitOOO said:


> Porque no es lo mismo "había muchos" que "habíamos (estábamos) muchos". ¿Qué es lo que quieres decir?
> En la fiesta había muchos hombres, o
> En la fiesta estábamos muchos hombres, o
> En la fiesta había muchos hombres que habíamos asistido.



Hola Miguel,

      Lo que quiero decir es precisamente eso, que *había muchos hombres en la fiesta* (incluyéndome a mí). O sea, que muchos hombres asistieron a la fiesta (incluyéndome a mí). De una forma conversacional, como si se lo estuviera contando a alguien al día siguiente del evento.

    Las opciones que propones o son muy formales o no conllevan el mismo concepto. Igual, ahora que fui más claro se te ocurra otra.

      Asimismo no me quedó claro por qué es incorrecto usar 'habíamos'. Entiendo que puede ser un caso similar al uso de 'habemos'. Pero la gran diferencia es que 'habemos' no existe (en términos prácticos) y 'habíamos' sí. 

Gracias


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Si ese "habíamos" tiene sentido de "estábamos presentes allí", entonces es correcta tu frase, pero con el claro inconveniente de que muchas personas van a decir que es incorrecto porque ellos pensarán que quisiste decir "hay" (había), no que estuvieron allí (habían estado). La sugerencia es evitar este tipo de confusiones, a menos que estés escribiendo diálogos o de alguna manera representando por escrito el habla coloquial y casual de las personas de determinada zona o estrato social.


----------



## Gato Hedonista

MiguelitOOO said:


> Si ese "habíamos" tiene sentido de "estábamos presentes allí", entonces es correcta tu frase, pero con el claro inconveniente de que *muchas personas van a decir que es incorrecto porque ellos pensarán que quisiste decir "hay" (había), no que estuvieron allí (habían estado).*



No entendí.

O sea, si digo que *había* muchos hombres en la fiesta eso indica que en efecto *estuvieron allí *presentes, ¿no? No veo cómo nace la confusión. 

Entonces, ¿cuál sería una manera gramáticamente correcta y conversacional para responder a la siguiente pregunta, al ser uno de los hombres que asistió al evento?

- ¿Había muchos hombres en la fiesta de anoche?

- Sí, éramos muchos.

Porque si se responde "Sí, había muchos", eso es como dar a entender que uno no se considera hombre a sí mismo.


----------



## S.V.

Sería lo mismo que_ habemos_, pero en el pretérito imperfecto. Variante coloquial que el hablante usa para incluirse.


----------



## Doraemon-

Haber (en este sentido) es un verbo impersonal, no tiene sujeto. En "hay un coche frente a mi puerta" el coche es el OD, no el sujeto, por eso no hay tampoco concordancia de tiempo y no solo de persona. Es "hay dos coches frente a mi puerta", y no "han [o hayn o lo que fuera] dos coches en mi puerta". La concordancia de persona y tiempo del verbo es con el sujeto, no con el OD.
Si te incluyes entre lo que hay el verbo no deja de ser impersonal, y se conjuga igualmente en tercera persona del singular, porque te incluyes en el OD, no en el sujeto. No hay motivo alguno para conjugarlo en primera persona por el hecho de incluirte. Por tanto es simplemente "hay muchos hombres en la fiesta, entre ellos yo", o simplemente "éramos muchos hombres en la fiesta", que ahí sí que es el sujeto, no el OD.
Por otro lado en los casos en los que hubiera que conjugar el verbo haber en primera persona del plural, esta sería "hemos", nunca jamás "habemos", que es una palabra directamente inexistente en castellano.
Hay usos coloquiales, pero esto de concordar un verbo impersonal con su OD es una completa barbaridad gramática (y de las que sientan como una patada en el hígado, donde no se usa).


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Doraemon- said:


> Hay usos coloquiales, pero esto de concordar un verbo impersonal con su OD *es una completa barbaridad gramática* (y de las que sientan como una patada en el hígado, donde no se usa).



Perfecta exposición e inmejorable remate.

Un saludo


----------

